# Lyft riders giving me lower ratings than Uber



## KJones (Oct 1, 2015)

I don't understand. Lyft riders are giving me lower ratings than Uber riders. I'm at 4.91 on Uber, and 4.6 on Lyft. Do Lyft riders have different expectations?


----------



## Vanstaal (Nov 25, 2015)

Banned Uber riders making the switch? A possibility.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

KJones said:


> I don't understand. Lyft riders are giving me lower ratings than Uber riders. I'm at 4.91 on Uber, and 4.6 on Lyft. Do Lyft riders have different expectations?


I agree .. I treat both Uber & Lyft passengers the same, but my Lyft rating is always taking a beating. I'm at 4.95 with Lyft & Uber, but I was just at 4.99 with Lyft a few days ago. I don't get it.


----------



## drivinindc (Aug 23, 2015)

4.9 Lyft, 4.7 Uber. 

As long as you're over 4.6, there's no reason to care.


----------



## Trevaknowsworthy (Mar 22, 2015)

KJones said:


> I don't understand. Lyft riders are giving me lower ratings than Uber riders. I'm at 4.91 on Uber, and 4.6 on Lyft. Do Lyft riders have different expectations?


It's probably Uber pax coming over possibly due to some sort of promotion Lyft has going or the like . Lyft was giving out free rides in Miami a few months back and the uber pax took full advantage. And I watched my rating fall from 4.9 to 4.5 in a few weeks. As soon as the promotion ended my ratings went back up to 4.89 quickly. Uber pax are the worse.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

KJones said:


> I don't understand. Lyft riders are giving me lower ratings than Uber riders. I'm at 4.91 on Uber, and 4.6 on Lyft. Do Lyft riders have different expectations?


I notice a drop on the quality of lyft passangers to I guess that what happen when uber drivers hand there lyft passanger referals to there uber passanger.plus is easier to get bad rating on lyft cause on lyft you rating are based of 100 rides as with uber it 500 rides


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Bear in mind your Uber sample size is much larger than Lyft. Uber rating is average of last 500 trips. Lyft is only 100. So if you have a bad run of idiot riders on Lyft your rating will fall faster than on Uber. The other side of that coin is that bad ratings are recovered from more quickly on Lyft than Uber. Pros and cons.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah, I think for new drivers especially Lyft's system is better. I had a pack of numbskulls one week, dropped to 4.75 on Lyft, now it's back up at 4.9, which surprised me.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes, because Lyft bases the rating on the last 100 rides instead of the last 500 like Uber, an unfair or bad rating has FIVE TIMES the impact on your rating than it does with Uber. But don't forget how much Lyft cares about you! fistbumps< not


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes but if your rating dips on Uber it will take 5 times as long to recover.


----------



## Tequila_K (Sep 1, 2015)

Maybe it's a matter of expectations. If you're a formal, limousine driver type, you'll be appealing to a different crowd than if you're laid-back and chatty.

My perception is that Lyft riders expect chatty and friendly, so if you're more formal and distant, you might not match their expectation. Similarly, if I were to drive for Uber (God forbid), I'd prolly get poor ratings because I just won't shut UP!


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I was surprised this past week when my passengers were telling me I had a 5* rating on Lyft. I had assumed a much larger average pool and figured I'd be hovering in the 4.85-4.91 range permanently.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

When I talk to passengers about how they determine the number of stars they give I'm often told: "I give 4 stars if they're not very personable".

So yeah, stiff and formal getting from A to B safely is not how Lyft riders like it.

Uber riders get pissy if you try to talk to them. 

Cross pollination between Uber and Lyft leaves me guessing. A 5 star Lyft rider that just downloaded this month (You can see it on their profile) are likely Uber riders using their free Lyft rides. Tread carefully, and don't bad mouth Uber, or tell them you like Lyft passengers better. 

Uber: 4.86
Lyft: 4.94

I treat them all pretty much the same... if you want to engage in conversation, I'll know it right away. If you don't, I won't push it.... might tell a story that doesn't require you to answer... I will make them laugh... it's the best way to break that Uber ice.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

My rating is lower on Lyft. Received a couple unfriendly comments, not sure why. I guess ppl want you to be quiet and friendly simultaneously.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

If your rating is lower on lyft you're probably not friendly or good at conversation 

Most lyfters are very friendly 

On Uber the less friendly and quiet and short you are with people the better your rating because most Uber users are pretentious scum


----------



## Mark Campagna (Oct 12, 2015)

So in Lyft you fist bump, ask "Hey, how's it going?"
In Uber, you say "Sit down and shut up"
Cool, I got it!

Lol /humor /sarcasm intended.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

If I get the idea that a pax is a pill I 1 Star and explain why. So far it has helped manage some of the worst pax so that they never bother me again.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberwagoner said:


> If I get the idea that a pax is a pill I 1 Star and explain why. So far it has helped manage some of the worst pax so that they never bother me again.


POST # 17/Uberwagoner: Thirteen and a
half months here
tells me THAT would be a SUCCESSFUL
Thread-to-Start. Considering that Your
Content shows NO Threads, I'd say "Go
for it !"

Amazing that just bringing up PAX Rating can bring order to The Unruly! Are you talking about Strictly Lyft Riders [because
a "3" guarantees "never again"] or a Mix-
ture of Lyft & #[F]Uber ?

Mentoring Bison: Consider new UserName
☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ @PAXMaster !


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 17/Uberwagoner: Thirteen and a
> half months here
> tells me THAT would be a SUCCESSFUL
> Thread-to-Start. Considering that Your
> ...


I only do Lyft after too much pax and app drama.

I only have three settings: 5 star for general pax with leeway for age, time of day, etc., 4 Star for great but one very annoying thing like upset because I went to their pin and could not read their mind that it was off or they turn music up too loud, and 1 Star due to being the second time someone was otherwise good but the bad manners 4 Star did not sink in or they are a One Ride Pill Pax who would give me a 1 star or they had an open container or they made me feel unsafe/threatened among other things.

I have a high tolerance for pax quirks as I know there is a wide range of personalities. However I have zero tolerance for law breakers, putting me in the situation where I can be sanctioned for pax actions, or they ask me to speed or run red lights.


----------



## garrobitoalado (Jan 7, 2016)

I noticed Lyft rider are way more friendly and way less demanding than uber people..
I do not care about my rating... in fact I'm not have idea how much is it right now.. but I got $ 25 on tips every week... sooo...
Uber is close for me...


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

I'll agree with the general consensus, Lyft pax tend to be more open to conversation, more relaxed and nicer. Also I find more unique or quirky pax on Lyft, more hipster type per se.

Uber: 4.87 - 477 Rides
Lyft: 4.98 - 71 Rides


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

Dallas has more dramatic pax, Fort Worth has more laid back pax, Arlington has sports obsessive pax who make pickups difficult. And the suburb areas around the edge, well, they can be "interesting" to say the least, at least some of them. Some are great first class pax, others give white trash pax a bad name.


----------

